# Harleysville PA snow + mow lead



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

let me get more info.. is anyone in harleysville looking for a commercial account ,, plow+salt mow in spring-fall...


let get some ppl around there then ill get u some details through PM


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Depending on size and such, possibly...


----------



## andrewlawnrangr (Dec 3, 2004)

hey ill lget details but u sure u want to drive out there???? it far from bensalem


----------



## davechick12 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey depending on the details I may be interested !!


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

i know someone that could help out, give me a pm.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Its a bit of a distance but I'll listen to what you have to tell me.


----------

